# North Yorkshire meet ?



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, 
only had a TT for a 3 months, any meets near Harrogate ? or TTOC members in my area, ?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

boss429 said:


> Hi,
> only had a TT for a 3 months, any meets near Harrogate ? or TTOC members in my area, ?


Two willing participants here, for Meet & Drive  

Joe & Judy


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Another 2 here  
When? where? Who else? Who's organising? etc etc etc


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

RichT said:


> Another 2 here
> When? where? Who else? Who's organising? etc etc etc


 :? 
:? Not sure, thought there was a Yorkshire rep for the TTOC in the area ? Sundays are good for me, or even a pub meet mid week, it would be good to get to know other members


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Andy AKA Yellow covers the North East but not sure how far south he goes. :?

I thought "Leg" covered Leeds area but he doesn't appear on the Reps list so could be wrong.

NEM covers East Mids and has his meets around Jnc 28 M1. He has a thread up for next Sunday 18th at the moment.

Maybe The North East guys would like to travel south a little. :wink:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm generally up for a Harrogate, or West thereof, meet.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

RichT said:


> Andy AKA Yellow covers the North East but not sure how far south he goes. :?
> 
> I thought "Leg" covered Leeds area but he doesn't appear on the Reps list so could be wrong.
> 
> ...


You know us Rich. Anytime, Anyplace, Anywhere.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Possibly depending on work :?


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

mav696 said:


> RichT said:
> 
> 
> > Andy AKA Yellow covers the North East but not sure how far south he goes. :?
> ...


That's Martini!!! :wink:


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Come on then who's gonna pick this up and run with it???? 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> RichT said:
> 
> 
> > Andy AKA Yellow covers the North East but not sure how far south he goes. :?
> ...


Really


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

IT'S TRUE!!!!


----------



## haxbyville (Feb 2, 2006)

two more here,when and where


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Anybody fancy Whitby area?


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Sounds good to me


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

RichT said:


> Sounds good to me


So thats 4 of us. Joe, Judy? Andrew, Val? How does the 11th of March sound?


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

RUBBISH!!!!!  
I am in Portugal on Business- here we go again


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The 11th seems fine for me 8)


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

RichT said:


> RUBBISH!!!!!
> I am in Portugal on Business- here we go again


When would be better for you Rich? 18th? Would that be ok for you Andrew?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> RichT said:
> 
> 
> > RUBBISH!!!!!
> ...


No good for me plus its mothers day


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > RichT said:
> ...


Bugger. Better not miss mothers day.  It'll ahve to be the 11th then, Sorry Rich.


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Marvelous!!!
Think I will see what the Cornish TTers are up to


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll be there as long as we don't park in the car park at the top of the steps :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

RichT said:


> Andy AKA Yellow covers the North East but not sure how far south he goes. :?
> 
> I thought "Leg" covered Leeds area but he doesn't appear on the Reps list so could be wrong.
> 
> ...


Sorry had to stand down, moved to a new company and took on a Directors role in January and as you can see by my recent post count, dont get on much now :-( , some weeks I actually DONT GET CHANCE TO CLEAN THE CAR!!! I know, its a shocker eh.


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

OMG!!
I bet that hurts doesn't it?!?!?!? :?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm well up for this depending on what date...


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Whitby!!!! :?

I know it's in North Yorkshire, but it comes very firmly in the 'NE' remit, when looked at from this side of the same county :-(


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

WHAT ABOUT 25th? [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RichT said:


> WHAT ABOUT 25th? [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=idea.gif]


We are driving to Calais on the 25th anyone fancy a cruise :lol:


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

[smiley=gossip.gif] so is the 11th March on then ? as i and possibly another member should be able to make it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm available this weekend anyone else??


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

What's gan yan on this one?

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Gud moaning (allo allo)

For a short NE cruise and meet, what about meeting at the A19 Dalton Lodge and then driving to Whitby, as suggested, but via Hutton-le-Hole/Helmsley/Malton, what have you, to make the drive more interesting.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I can hardly believe the weather we are enjoying in these parts at the moment. We are just off on our travels again. Speak later.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Gud moaning (allo allo)
> 
> For a short NE cruise and meet, what about meeting at the A19 Dalton Lodge and then driving to Whitby, as suggested, but via Hutton-le-Hole/Helmsley/Malton, what have you, to make the drive more interesting.
> 
> Joe


How about Dalton Lodge to Grosmont trip by train to Goathland and a walk back then a hearty lunch/tea whatever


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------

